# little one - blue bi-colour BSH



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

My baby girl, 'Little one' She was so tiny when she came to me as all my other cats were grown, she had these giant eyes like a doll, kept calling her 'little one' and it stuck 


























































Few pics of her litter 3 big boys


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

She's a beaut


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: thanks for the kitten fix


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lovely pics of happy and obviously loved furbabies.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

ohhh my god - I want I want I want!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol thanks im glad you like them,  I was SO upset when little blue went to his new home   the lady went on holiday so i got 2 extra weeks with him we spent it sleeping together on the sofa and playing i missed him so much i cried  his with a great family but i do wish i kept my little blue x


----------



## Flowerfairy (Oct 25, 2010)

Gorgeous!! Especially the little blue one, can see why you wish you had kept him


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What sweeties :001_wub: Love Little One with her mouse and with the remote


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol she is in charge of the tv haha


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

she's gorgeous i do love the bicolours


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Ive honestly never been a fan, not even of bi raggies, but when I see her & her bro I *knew* my partner would pick her, and he did!! I really want a bi colour raggie now to! :thumbup::scared:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well funnily enough i have two bi raggies and i have a thing about cats with bicolour faces.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Im in two minds with my next 2 studs, ones a Bi-colour and ones a Colourpoint. Could just use both over time BUT Id have to have one with a prefect symetrical face, very fussy!


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

They are all gorgeous (melts)

Angie x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

my other favour bsh is a blue cream and white tortie, very unusual. tried to get one once but all the breeders were keeping them for breeding. well if you had a blue bi bsh boy cant you put him to a cream girl?


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I have always preferred tabbies and selfs (hence I chose to get one of each for my pets) but the breeder I got my Blue boy from has some wonderful Bicolours and IF I were to get another cat (not allowed to currently but will work on that ) then I would seriously consider a Blue-White or Chocolate-White Bicolour BSH. They are lovely cats.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

She is so gorgeous...love her name


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> my other favour bsh is a blue cream and white tortie, very unusual. tried to get one once but all the breeders were keeping them for breeding. well if you had a blue bi bsh boy cant you put him to a cream girl?


the stud we are using next they have a blue bi colour and i think they had a cream girl to ill ask! ive seen lots of blue/creams but never a blue/cream/white! also never seen a lilac&white bi colour but thats what we will be expecting to and blue bi colours & the solid lilac & solid blue!



BSH said:


> I have always preferred tabbies and selfs (hence I chose to get one of each for my pets) but the breeder I got my Blue boy from has some wonderful Bicolours and IF I were to get another cat (not allowed to currently but will work on that ) then I would seriously consider a Blue-White or Chocolate-White Bicolour BSH. They are lovely cats.


welllll we will be expecting blue and whites...and lilac and whites!! 

I now prefer them to selfs as they have a extra 'spark' in their eyes a little something extra 



mezzer said:


> She is so gorgeous...love her name


thanks!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

where abouts in essex do you live?
the prefix lorestan? breed blue/cream tortie and whites


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> where abouts in essex do you live?
> the prefix lorestan? breed blue/cream tortie and whites


oh Of course Ive seen them before! not sure what I was thinking of! They have some lovely cats! we are south essex?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

although i now live in derbyshire i came from brentwood, was brought up in hornchurch and lived 30 years in benfleet.


----------

